# At what age do they start mimicking?



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Cause to me it sounds like Jaid's trying. He always screams when he hears the Febreze commercial whistle. And I noticed him using vocals I haven't heard before. He's 3 months nearing 4


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Bjorn was mimicking at 4 months. I got him when he was 3 months and he learnt very fast!
So Jaid probably is practicing


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

I've heard Sam practicing what sounds like "Hello Sam" xD


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Haha I know a member that her bird always scream at that commercial :lol:


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Ya I know who you're talking about. It's the same one too. It came on a couple of times now I was like, "Huh. I haven't seen that in a while!"


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Coco's been quiet up until the three month mark. This morning he sang an almost perfect duplicate of one of Henry's songs. Glorious moment!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

aww that's so exciting Charvicki


----------

